# free partition manager?



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm trying to find a free disk partition manager. All the ones i find are demos or don't allow resizing. Can somebody provide me a download link or anythign of the sort to point me in a good direction? I always hear of partition magic, but 70 bucks is a bit much for one use!


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

You can use the Windows disk management.

Right click on my computer and then click on manage then click on Storage then disk management (local) you can right click on your hard drive and go on shrink volume to resize it.

If you do have any problems Just ask

Jay.


----------



## saken (Sep 3, 2006)

I really like Gparted, if you search google for it, it will be at the top. If you get the live cd you can burn it to a disk and load it on startup. It is a very small version of linux with a nice UI that has resizing options.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Jaymie1989 said:


> You can use the Windows disk management.
> 
> Right click on my computer and then click on manage then click on Storage then disk management (local) you can right click on your hard drive and go on shrink volume to resize it.
> 
> ...


i don't have the option for shrink volume here in XP home...is it there in Pro?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

How big is your hard drive?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

there is another one called Partition Logic here is the download file,http://visopsys.org/files/partlogic/partlogic-0.68-iso.zip

Here is the homepage http://partitionlogic.org.uk/download/index.html


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

You cannot resize partitions with XP's disk management (neither in Home, nor in Pro).
Gparted, suggested by _saken_, is a good program - and so is *Partition Logic* (also free).

**EDIT** Jay beat me (I'm too slow typing :grin


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Your Getting Slow Nicholas.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Stupid fingers are slow and miswrite all the time. Jay - are you still _duel_ booting (look at your profile) :grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Jaymie1989 said:


> How big is your hard drive?


160 GB SATA and 320 GB IDE. I have XP home on the 160, pro on the 320, and i'm partitioning the 320 so i can also put linux on it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Then I would use *Gparted*.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Yep still dual booting


----------



## cathine (Dec 9, 2008)

magnethead said:


> I'm trying to find a free disk partition manager. All the ones i find are demos or don't allow resizing. Can somebody provide me a download link or anythign of the sort to point me in a good direction? I always hear of partition magic, but 70 bucks is a bit much for one use!



you can try to use  partiton manager server edition .it kan copy with resizing and moving fast, I think it is very simple to operate ,also can updata online.


----------



## Sara Andrew (Sep 16, 2009)

You can use the Windows disk management if your system is advanced than vista. 

By the way, there is also some free partition manager software you may have a try http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm:wave:


----------

